
Weaponised microwave may be behind alleged sonic attacks in Cuba - bcaulfield
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2156164-weaponised-microwave-may-be-behind-alleged-sonic-attacks-in-cuba/
======
tzs
Here's an article on this that cites the same University of Illinois professor
that the New Scientist article mentions in the couple of paragraphs outside
its paywall:

[https://babalublog.com/2017/12/13/sonic-attack-update-
microw...](https://babalublog.com/2017/12/13/sonic-attack-update-microwave-
zapping/)

Here is the Daily Mail article that one quotes:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5174763/Myste...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5174763/Mysterious-
sonic-weapon-Cuba-microwaves.html)

------
janitor61
To view this comment, please send $1.50 to bitcoin address
1ar71cL3I5B3h1nDPayVVa11

------
bcaulfield
Weaponised paywall may be behind alleged comment attacks in Hacker News

------
smichel17
[Meta] Why are there 3 _identical_ comments about the paywall? Are they the
same person? Is it a HN copypasta/meme?

~~~
waterphone
By the time I got here, there were two identical comments and I thought it was
weird, so I added a third identical comment to make it weirder (and because
the article link was completely useless and unreadable, so it was a valid
complaint).

